# Need SSD Dedi



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2013)

I am fully aware that finding this sort of deal within my budget is highly unlikely.

This is for my Bukkit Minecraft server. Impress Naruto.

 

*Type:* Dedicated. Tired of sharing.

*CPU:* Any quad over 3Ghz.

*RAM:* 8GB DDR 3.

*Disk:* SSD

*Port:* 100Mbps is fine.

*Budget:* $60 max. <-Don't laugh at the poor.

*Notes:* I'm not prone to DDoS. If I ban some kid who happens to frequent HF, I don't want terminated over it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 27, 2013)

I informed him to post it in here instead of the VPS Request forum (due to the VPS Request forum being for VPSes).  So yell at me if it's not in the right place.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 27, 2013)

I know a lot of people are thinking this right now but won't say it but I'll be the one with the balls and the nerve to say it: You can't expect the world served to you on a silver platter for pennies.

Companies exist for a reason: to make money. A lot of people work in this industry as their full time job and they need to put food on the table, it's ridiculous how people show absolutely no respect for the hosting industry at all. Honestly, you're expecting to pay less for a full month lease of a good server than what I spend for an average one night dinner at a restaurant.


----------



## Mun (Jun 27, 2013)

It might be cheaper to build that server and colocate it.


----------



## drmike (Jun 27, 2013)

This could be done with a L5420 or similar dual quad core.  Isn't 3GHZ or above though, but note I said DUAL QUAD.  Not a single QUAD.

Bundle with that a 60GB SSD. Certainly aren't getting a Samsung or Intel SSD at budget.

Really not an expensive machine if you come down on the CPU speed.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 27, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> This could be done with a L5420 or similar dual quad core.  Isn't 3GHZ or above though, but note I said DUAL QUAD.  Not a single QUAD.
> 
> Bundle with that a 60GB SSD. Certainly aren't getting a Samsung or Intel SSD at budget.
> 
> Really not an expensive machine if you come down on the CPU speed.


What is the point of spending money on a dedicated server and buying a *60GB SSD* ..? Especially when it's not Samsung or Intel..

It's better just to get a VMWare, KVM, or Xen VPS.


----------



## Pete M. (Jun 27, 2013)

Everyone has the right to try and obtain what they want as cheaply as possible.  :lol:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm just going to put this here:

https://support.commercialmedia.com/cart.php

The Dual L5420 (35/month) and then just get the SSD drive for 20 dollars more.  CPU isn't over 3 GHz but should be perfectly fine.  Comes down to 55 dollars a month.

Their datacenter is East Coast though.  I can't guarantee you that their network is great (when I had a server with them their network was sub par in my books but KuJoe seems to absolutely love their network, so to each their own.


----------



## Mun (Jun 27, 2013)

Datashack 4 core, 8 Gigs ram and a 128 SSD for 74.

https://www.datashack.net/cart/?id=185

Add the SSD 128.

Mun


----------



## drmike (Jun 27, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> What is the point of spending money on a dedicated server and buying a 60GB SSD ..? Especially when it's not Samsung or Intel..


 

Because OP needs fast CPU, good throughput and that's about it.  He's not storing masses of data or anything.

But, in all fairness, I raise this point all the time about dual quad offers with a tiny single 500GB drive   I am a data horder and forget that many folks aren't


----------



## Pete M. (Jun 27, 2013)

*@**Mun* I guess redundancy isn't really important.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 27, 2013)

*@**Pete M.* with the price he's asking for, redundancy is out of the question.


----------



## jarland (Jun 27, 2013)

I think the single core 3Ghz is the deal breaker but hope someone proves me wrong. Otherwise, hit up quickpacket and see what they've got in stock.


----------



## Pete M. (Jun 27, 2013)

At that price point it looks more like a dual core CPU.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I know a lot of people are thinking this right now but won't say it but I'll be the one with the balls and the nerve to say it: You can't expect the world served to you on a silver platter for pennies.
> 
> Companies exist for a reason: to make money. A lot of people work in this industry as their full time job and they need to put food on the table, it's ridiculous how people show absolutely no respect for the hosting industry at all. Honestly, you're expecting to pay less for a full month lease of a good server than what I spend for an average one night dinner at a restaurant.


[REDACTED]

Thanks for the other offers/poking around for me guys, keep them coming if you don't mind.

While I appreciate the slightly-over-budget-similar-plans, I am still not really looking to go over budget.

Some of you from the IRC channels may have noticed I've been searching for days. Doesn't hurt to look around. 

I'm super duper picky. buffalooed and Pete M. have my train of thought down.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 27, 2013)

And... this is going to get closed now.  

Thanks to those who tried to help him out.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 28, 2013)

This thread has been re-opened after cleaning up a bit.


----------



## Tactical (Jun 28, 2013)

Fun


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2013)

Jarland recommended QPS/Quickpacket.  He had dual quads at $49 not so long ago.   Definitely a good place to consider.


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

*Intel Core i3 2100*
3.1Ghz
2 Cores / 4 Threads

8GB DDR3 500GB

• 20TB Monthly Transfer
• Linux/Windows* OS
• 5 usable IPv4 Address
• /64 IPv6 Address Block**
• Remote Reboot Access $59.00/month

*Phenom 840 & RAID*
3.2Ghz
4 Cores / 4 Threads

8GB DDR3 2 x 500GB

• 20TB Monthly Transfer
• Linux/Windows* OS
• 5 usable IPv4 Address
• /64 IPv6 Address Block**
• Remote Reboot Access $39.00/month

It's from datashack,..you can send them your own SSD and they will install it for you for free.. probably your best bet but unfortunately out of stock for now, but they do restock often


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

earl said:


> It's from datashack,..you can send them your own SSD and they will install it for you for free.. probably your best bet but unfortunately out of stock for now, but they do restock often


That's awesome, I had no idea they would do that. Do they require you to sign any sort of contract to make it worthwhile for them? What if you rent the server for one month, and one month only? Any experience with getting your HD sent back to you, or even to a different DC where you may be deploying a production server?

Datashack has pretty good support in my limited experience with them. Fast to respond, fast to resolve.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It's from datashack,..you can send them your own SSD and they will install it for you for free.. probably your best bet but unfortunately out of stock for now, but they do restock often


*@**earl* that's awesome, since allot of the time I'd prefer to use my own SSDs. I have some really nice 256GB SK Hynix, 240GB Intels and Vertex 4 SSDs, so I need to look into you guys as well


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> That's awesome, I had no idea they would do that. Do they require you to sign any sort of contract to make it worthwhile for them? What if you rent the server for one month, and one month only? Any experience with getting your HD sent back to you, or even to a different DC where you may be deploying a production server?
> 
> Datashack has pretty good support in my limited experience with them. Fast to respond, fast to resolve.


Yup I found out about it when I got one of the WII L5420 deal, I spoke to Aaron about it, but DS should have the same policy, you don't need a contract just let them know you are sending them the SSD and stick your customer ID info on the Drive.. I think he also mentioned that they normally use kinko for shipping so what ever kinko charges to package and ship your item is the cost they will charge you.  you can also buy stuff direct from ebay and ship it to DC, they will accept as many SSD's as your server has caddies for but you have to ask them if they need you to send them in the 


3.5"" bracket or not.

Overall yes DS/WII are pretty awesome tech support wise they are pretty good..sales can be a bit lackng but not too often that I need to contact sales/billing anyways


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@earl* that's awesome, since allot of the time I'd prefer to use my own SSDs. I have some really nice 256GB SK Hynix, 240GB Intels and Vertex 4 SSDs, so I need to look into you guys as well


Another company that also accepts customers sent drives would be servercomplete..they will accept any drive not just SSD's.. It's defintely worth the mention that these guys are just super!! super nice super quick with the replies.. so if anyone needs a server in Florida they are the way to go!


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2013)

earl said:


> It's from datashack,..you can send them your own SSD and they will install it for you for free..


 

I didn't realize they would do that there   Thanks for the info.  

It's a good location and facility for dedicated servers.  Network is loved or hated depending on who you are.  Me, I like the place.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 28, 2013)

offtopic @Marc M. how do you change that title above your avatar (that currently says "Phoenix VPS"? I couldn't find such setting in the control panel.


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I didn't realize they would do that there   Thanks for the info.
> 
> It's a good location and facility for dedicated servers.  Network is loved or hated depending on who you are.  Me, I like the place.


I have to agree.. Aaron is good man.. well anyone who offers $19/mo servers with a 1Gbit port is alright by my me! lol.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> offtopic @Marc M. how do you change that title above your avatar (that currently says "Phoenix VPS"? I couldn't find such setting in the control panel.


If you've got 150 or more posts, you can change this from your profile settings


----------



## rds100 (Jun 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> If you've got 150 or more posts, you can change this from your profile settings


Ohh, you encourage people to be spammers


----------



## mikho (Jun 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Ohh, you encourage people to be spammers


No, to contribute with meaningful posts like this one


----------



## rds100 (Jun 28, 2013)

mikho said:


> No, to contribute with meaningful posts like this one


What's your budget? Any location preference?  :lol:


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

The truth of the matter is, if OVH isn't offering it, it's probably not going to happen. Now, if SSDs are the deal breaker, this could be very difficult. You're really expecting a lot for very little. If what someone mentioned above is true about DataShack, you could get an i3 server for $59 and send in your own SSD or get a 128GB SSD from them for an extra $10 a month. That would be your best bet.


----------



## JayCawb (Jun 28, 2013)

Raise your budget by $15 and I can do Single L5420, 12GB DDR2 RAM, 1 x 64GB SSD, 5TB Bandwidth on a Gigabit port in the UK.

4 Drives Max, and 24GB RAM Max.


----------



## blergh (Jun 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm super duper picky.


No, you are just an asshole.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 30, 2013)

It is funny when People asks for Dedicated servers at budget price, everyone moans but when customer was willing to pay 15$/mo for 1GB VPS, "same" provider will drop down under $5/mo. Overselling is crazy Bitch on its period huh


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jun 30, 2013)

i think you contact companies like fiberhub see what they can do.


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 30, 2013)

We can do the following at $50/mo

Intel i3-2120 (3.3Ghz)
2 x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz ECC
40GB Intel SSD 320 Series

Dallas or Buffalo


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 1, 2013)

ShardHost said:


> Intel SSD 320 Series


----------



## ShardHost (Jul 1, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


>


Nice.


----------



## notFound (Jul 1, 2013)

I think the problem is less what SSD it is but more that the OP won't like anything ColoCrossing based. ;-)


----------



## ShardHost (Jul 1, 2013)

Infinity said:


> I think the problem is less what SSD it is but more that the OP won't like anything ColoCrossing based. ;-)


I've not been following his likes/dislikes of DCs.  Trying to offer him something to meet his expectation where others said it was not possible!


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 1, 2013)

Infinity said:


> I think the problem is less what SSD it is but more that the OP won't like anything ColoCrossing based. ;-)


*@* the OP could be trolling as well


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jul 1, 2013)

I am laughting at how long it has taken you to find us give me a lookup thanks


----------



## dominicl (Jul 1, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I am laughting at how long it has taken you to find us give me a lookup thanks


Leave.


----------



## perennate (Jul 1, 2013)

You can get 128 GB SSD with the dual Xeon L5420 (2.50 GHz with eight cores total) + 16 GB RAM + 10 TB bandwidth for $60/mo.


Edit: I mean with QuickPacket.. lol


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 1, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I am laughting at how long it has taken you to find us give me a lookup thanks



Or should be laughing at how no-one has recommended your services?  

Come on man...  Really?


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 1, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I am laughting at how long it has taken you to find us give me a lookup thanks


Full stop (.), comma (,), Semi-colon ( and there are more! For Gods sake! Use punctuations.  Reading and understanding your write ups  (yes, every single one of em), hurts my eyes.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 1, 2013)

If you are seriously looking for this, it can be done but it's going to be with a low end datacenter. Not that that's a bad thing, it's just worth noting. 

As far as DC/Provider recommendations, WSI/DS are your best options. Quickpacket is worth checking out as well.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 3, 2013)

I think we've found a new community idiot. SonWebHost!


----------



## perennate (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 3, 2013)

*@**Naruto* There is a deal for you from *@**qps* here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/973-quickpacket-dual-xeon-l5420-16-gb-ram-1-tb-hd-kvm-over-ip-ipmi-4999-per-month

Quick Packet is a reputable provider and they are in a good DC in Atlanta. I doubt that you will find a better deal than they offer at comparable price / specifications / quality of service.


----------

